
Physicists Can’t Agree on What Science Even Means Anymore - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/physicists-cant-agree-science-even-means-anymore/
======
Arnt
"John, when people thought the Earth was flat, they were wrong. When people
thought the Earth was spherical, they were wrong. But if you think that
thinking the Earth is spherical is just as wrong as thinking the Earth is
flat, then your view is wronger than both of them put together."

Those who don't know the quote might devote a few minutes to reading the
essay.

